# what type of cast iron for prisms and straight edges



## cnczky (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently purchased a Hardinge Model TL thats in mediocre condition. I think the ways are worn, so the mission profile looks like this.
1) Find out what type of cast iron to procure from Alro Metals to make my own straight edges and prisms.
2) Find a good source of Prussian Blue
3) find a source of stones (polishing, knife edge,deburr)
4) procure or make my own scrapers
5) find out what I truly need to accomplish the job in terms of instruments
6)Find a copy of Connely's book 
7)use the rule of 3 alot on small stuff to at least be able to make some simple angle plates.

Have fun learning it all.

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Richard King (Feb 25, 2013)

Dear cnczky and readers,
Here is what I wrote cnc in a private message  before I saw this one.

I am assuming you will want to scrape the bed? You need to find a cheap one someplace. I see your near Cleveland. Call around to the used machinery dealers, machine rebuilders and see if they have one or 3. If not you will need to measure the length of you bed and check with scrap yards for a piece of continuous cast Iron or cast Iron. New is around $2.60 a pound. I would want it 1 1/2 wide x 3 or 4" high x the length of your bed. Also you will need one the length of your cross-slide and compound. The later 2 would be smaller and you could mill a angle on them. How long is your granite plate? I just recalled a fellow from Cinc. is driving to our Madison Wisc scraping class. Maybe you could hitch a ride? If you haven't heard about the class I have it advertised on Ebay in the surface plate category. You can call me tomorrow sometime or tomorrow night 651 338 8141 Rich

Also:

1) Find out what type of cast iron to procure from Alro Metals to make my own straight edges and prisms.  
_G2 Cast Grey Iron is what I buy from Durabar.  Continuous cast is cheaper then sawed, but sawed is easier to machine.  I also have it High Temp Stress Relieved._
2) Find a good source of Prussian Blue    _I use water based spotting ink sold by Dapra.  It's non staining_
3) find a source of stones (polishing, knife edge,deburr)  I_ buy mine from MSC part # 05111265  med grit Indian stone Round slip 4 1/2 x 1 x 3/4, 178A_
4) procure or make my own scrapers.  _I__ would go to Home Depot and buy some 3/16" x 1 1/8 x 24" steel bar stock and look at a post here created by Tadd, who took one of my classes.  He shows how he made one.  I buy mine from DAPRA.com  and use a 20-150-40R blade.  But you can also make one as described in Tadds and bolt on my type of blade._
5) find out what I truly need to accomplish the job in terms of instruments.  _Instruments?_
6)Find a copy of Connely's book   _DAPRA sells them plus a few others._
7)use the rule of 3 alot on small stuff to at least be able to make some simple angle plates.  _See above
If you can swing it I would come to one of my scraping seminars or buy or watch one of my DVD's.  I sell them on Ebay, direct or you can watch it online for a small fee.  Write me at Richard@handscraping.com for more info.

_


----------

